# Yesterday was one year since DR hit



## kaitlyn_b (Jun 9, 2010)

The good thing is I didnt even think about it at all yesterday. I didnt even remember until this morning. I still dont know what happened to me. This year, Ive been to more doctors, therapists, and taken more meds then I ever have in my entire life. To this day nobody has ever looked at me and said I know what happened to you and heres how we fix it. I just suffered and eventually let go. Back in October, I threw out all of the klonopin, ssri's,snri's,antipsychotics and xanax. I quit going to my expensive therapist, the acupuncture dr and the gp for an answer. I wasnt getting one. Everytime I got my blood tests back and they said normal was another indication that I was still as far as ever from knowing what was wrong with me. Another let down. I just stopped it all. Acceptance WAS the hardest thing I ever had to do. It was so terribly difficult. what was I going to do? Either kill myself or accept this change in my life and move on. So I chose to live and here I am. 6 months after acceptance and 1 year since the DR hit and I haven't felt this good all year! I still have healing to do and im working on that. But I have gone to hell and kept going and now I know that I can overcome anything in this world. My brain tried to kill me and I fought back and now I feel so much better. Im living again and its amazing what life has to offer. Please do not give up hope and put yourself and your spiritual and physical health FIRST. Dont allow others to take that away...because they do not understand what you are going thru. They cannot feel the suffering you have endured. Give this condition time to work itself out. Every case is different and each brain needs its own time and space to recover. You CANNOT force recovery. The harder you try, the more steps backwards you will go. Let it go. Accept it and try to move on. This is on your brains time. Just take care of yourself emotionally spirutually and physically and you will heal in time. It is a waiting game. Your body is wired to heal and carry balance. I know when the time is right, you will feel good again.


----------



## Jeremiah (Mar 1, 2011)

GREAT that is awesome. I bet stopping all the meds was the best thing for you to do. your brain can and will naturally heal itself. if you force something like meds it will just confuse it. humans have been on the this earth for a long time and it has its own way of healing, that is if you live healthy as much as you can. this is what i have been learning through this experience. if you have anxiety and dp and yet the only thing you are anxious about is your anxiety and dp then control your mind and say stop that is ridiculous. exercise eat right and eventually it will get better. most people that have this for a long time are people that have other serious underlying problem or people that it is hard for them to control anxiety. I have been feeling better and its getting to a point where i dont feel so wierd. just live healthy and stop the worry, thats all.


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

I am glad to hear that you are feeling so well. I feel a lot like you do. I know what caused my dp and let me tell you, facing it doesn't help you recover from dp/dr. I talked about my experiences, wrote about my experiences, drove it into the ground, broke it off, dug it back up, repeated the entire process over again. It did absolutely nothing as far as the severity of my dp. I also went down the medication route and have been med free since the beginning of October and feel a world better.


----------

